# Music HELP!?



## Hellow (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys well ive been trying to find the right albums for me.
ive used alot of things like genius on itunes and music map, because ive been trying to find some songs that i can listen to over and over again. but nothing has really given me any good results.
so could anyone suggest another way for me to find music i like?
or if u have any suggestions? i like mainstream music with abit of dance/techno and hiphop. one of my favourite artists are lady gaga and calvin harris.
right now i really like heidi montags new album superficial, and "if i had you" and "for your entertainment" by adam lambert on his album called for your entertainment.
so any suggestions?


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there, for discovering new artists i often used to use 'http://www.pandora.com/', which is an internet radio site, although recently it's been banned in the UK.

Also a not very well know part of youtube is 'http://www.youtube.com/disco/', its the same as the pandora website, but obviously with videos.


Just load them up, type in and artist you enjoy, eg: calvin harris. And you'll be presented with artists, not just of the same genre, but artists who actually sound and play the same.

I just did a search for calvin harris and and artists called 'polysics' came up, they're INSANE!!!! give them a listen!!

Hope this kinda helps, sorry if i've just ranted crap to you!!


----------



## Domination (Mar 13, 2010)

Another way is to use last.fm.

Create an account, download the scrobbler, listen to some of your artists. Last.fm will churn out some recommendations of artists for you. Or you can look for relevant tags or look at your favourite artists' pages on last.fm and look at the "related artists".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 13, 2010)

Moved to more appropriate section, below


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 13, 2010)

Another way is tell us what your style is and listen to our suggestions


----------



## Depravo (Mar 13, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Another way is to use last.fm.
> 
> Create an account, download the scrobbler, listen to some of your artists. Last.fm will churn out some recommendations of artists for you. Or you can look for relevant tags or look at your favourite artists' pages on last.fm and look at the "related artists".


This works. I've found quite a few new bands to listen to in this way.


----------

